# hi am back!!!! i need help with graham for next year secondary school



## grahams mum (Sep 23, 2014)

hi everybody knows that a lot is change with the new law any experience !!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2014)

Daniela! Can't believe he's grown up so quickly! 

I can't help, but I'm sure others can! Lovely to hear from you again


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 24, 2014)

Not too sure what you mean graham's mum - is it school having to make adjustments for children with medical conditions to be properly supported at school now? This link offers a guidance on it: https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/supporting-pupils-at-school-with-medical-conditions

Sorry if that's not what you meant, only just into primary school years here!


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 24, 2014)

thankyou I will read it but I am so scare for graham  although is a good boy!


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 24, 2014)

hi northerner I cannot believe you sill here as admin I am so pleased!!!!!


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 24, 2014)

that is the document that I read it does not give any real answers !


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2014)

grahams mum said:


> hi northerner I cannot believe you sill here as admin I am so pleased!!!!!



They won't let me go!  I'm sure Graham will be fine. Do you know the school he will be attending? Are there any other T1s there already?


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 24, 2014)

hi I know there are type 1 but because of the new law and graham is looked after from london hospital I don't really knowwhat he means the local offer and he will be assessed by local authority , which local authority?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2014)

grahams mum said:


> hi I know there are type 1 but because of the new law and graham is looked after from london hospital I don't really knowwhat he means the local offer and he will be assessed by local authority , which local authority?



He'll continue to be looked after from London, but when in school the staff now have a duty to know about how to help him in school, so they will see what his needs are whilst he is in school and ensure they will be met  

I'll move this to the parents section in case some of them don't read the newbies section


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2014)

Good luck with life at school


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 24, 2014)

Northerner said:


> He'll continue to be looked after from London, but when in school the staff now have a duty to know about how to help him in school, so they will see what his needs are whilst he is in school and ensure they will be met
> 
> I'll move this to the parents section in case some of them don't read the newbies section



I did get this but which local authority does the health assessment the local nurses or nurses that are working for the education dep.{like the one they go to school} because with graham 2 years ago nobody could help for the childminder training at the end I have to fork out the money to pay for her training  in London and all the money that she would loose for the other children and fortunately JDRF put me in contact with UCLH charity and they help me with the costs and now is like a dejavu' for me


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 24, 2014)

grahams mum said:


> I did get this but which local authority does the health assessment the local nurses or nurses that are working for the education dep.{like the one they go to school} because with graham 2 years ago nobody could help for the childminder training at the end I have to fork out the money to pay for her training  in London and all the money that she would loose for the other children and fortunately JDRF put me in contact with UCLH charity and they help me with the costs and now is like a dejavu' for me



You shouldn't have to self fund to support Graham at school because of a health need. It is the duty of the local authority possibly alongside the CCG in your area to do this.The best way to move things forward is to contact the school/head to arrange a meeting to state what Graham's health needs are and how _they_ can support this need at school i.e devise a health care plan. It might be that an existing member of staff can be trained (who does the traning will need to be agreed - DSN did initial and I went into school until staff were confident and competent to take the reigns) or alternatively get someone "new" in to support him. Funding will be agreed from both the local authority and perhaps part from CCG but the school head would be able to do the necessary arrangement for this.


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 24, 2014)

we have the first meeting tomorrow evening and I already call the SENCO teacher to make sure she is going to be there  because I don't know her , I try to stay positive


----------

